# Anyone play FarCry5? Thoughts?



## Shaggy Rogers (Apr 30, 2019)

(Spoilers but wtf it's an old game), No matter what path you take, you always end up Seeds new 'slave'. Bombs go off and WW3 starts. Seed based his cult off of the Bible and gathers people while nuclear tensions are high. He even had a 'eliminate the weak and dumb' Hitler style. Just wondering people's thoughts on the game, as it could be a reality soon.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 30, 2019)

i fucking HATED that story. there's literally no explanation, it's just 'oh we drugged your friends and you lose, sorry'. there's also basically no foreshadowing or background on WHY bombs go off everywhere, except for one extremely easy to miss radio broadcast that happens when you're driving around. extremely poor story telling that really pissed me off and made me really not like the game all that much at all. but ubisoft has a reputation for recycling the same crap over and over and slapping a shit story line on it so they can sell a new game every year.

but anyways, i don't really see a realistic connection between the game and reality IMO.


----------



## Shaggy Rogers (Apr 30, 2019)

Not a pure 'connection' but if all these tards that are shooting up public places all grouped up, it might start some chaos. But I agree 100%, the game never really got an explaination, not even from Ubisoft. Like the deadline for the game came and they pieced it together


----------



## Shaggy Rogers (Apr 30, 2019)

I was honestly pretty annoyed at the story, kinda hinges on the OK city bombing and Ruby Ridge. Bet that theyll try to make a game out of 9/11 next ha


----------



## CloudyESTL (Apr 30, 2019)

I played 4 before n I liked that..but I haven't played any other so I wouldn't know how it compares to the others...I remember one part where u get shot n dumped in Mass grave n craw ur way out...at the time I was studying the break up of Yugoslavia and the civil war that fallowed...their still finding mass graves...seems every time the land floods there it wases away n reveiles more tragedy.


----------

